

Show HN: Our last product, favmonster - fuzzyalej
http://www.favmonster.com

======
fuzzyalej
Hey, we have just opened our closed beta for favmonster, a kind of social
sharing/bookmarking site. All kinds of feedback are welcome, we just want to
create a very useful product.

Thanks!

------
werelax
This is so cool! But maybe I'm not really unbiased, because I'm part of the
team too... But this is so cool!

